# earthworm



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys here in texas we have earthworms for fishing but there called nightcrawlers there pretty big probley about four to five inches long. Are these ok to feed? Thanks guys


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Yea they are the same thing. Pretty much anll works are good to feed. I sue Trout Worms which are smaller Earth Worms for trout fishing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just keep them in what I believe is clean in damp peat moss.
I think there is a way to gut load them not sure what to use though...they are messy as hell when ripped open so I prefer nothing in them


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, nightcrawlers are basically large earthworms...they look like earthworms on steroids...and yes, they are one of the best foods to feed your piranha...however, if you the extra $$$ go with bloodworms!...Damn, all P's absolutely love and destroy those things!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

crawlers are great to feed ur p's. just REALLY messy


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yep same thing.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I feed mine worms and he loves them


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

what is the best way to "empty" them out? i have always wanted to feed mine earthworms


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

65galhex said:


> what is the best way to "empty" them out? i have always wanted to feed mine earthworms


There have been times when I was feeding my fish HUGE nightcrawlers I caught in the park and decided to empty them out, so I pinched their head and ran my fingers down their body until all of the material was excreted from the digestive tracts of the worms.

Emptying the worms out was so messy and unpleasant, I will never do it again.







Now I just feed the worms as they are and deal with any extra dirt in the filter cartridges later.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

yeahhh that was kind of my thought..... but then I was wondering how could could it be for the fish to eat all the "sh*t" literally.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i just pull mine right out of the carton and throw them in as they are..my piranha absolutly loves them


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

this makes me wanna go to my bait shop n pick up a few.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

^x2


----------

